# Where to obtain dual C10K pot for Frost Drive?



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm getting the parts together to build the Frost Drive (VFE Ice Scream).  The MID pot is a dual C10K.  I have been unable to find a 16mm dual C10K with a 1/4" round shaft & right-angle PC pins to fit the Frost board.  Anyone know where to get these?  I spent too much time searching the usual suppliers, even got desperate and looked on Amazon & eBay.  No dice.  I'm willing to use C50K or C100K and scale the other components in the Mid filter.  The best I've found is a dual C100K with solder lugs.  If that's the best I can find, I'll just wire it to the board.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jul 27, 2019)

Mammoth electronics


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 27, 2019)

I’d probably just settle with an A10k dual haha


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 27, 2019)

VFE always have impossible pots. I just made my own for the Klein bottle project which required a dual C10/C100 I just took a dual C100K apart and combined it with a C10. If you really want one that might be your best bet it isn't that hard.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 27, 2019)

Actually, the A10K could be an option if the board were wired backwards so that clockwise rotation made the midrange bump go down in freq.  I checked Mammoth, their duals are A or B taper and are all solder lug.  If you found something different, please provide a link.  Guitar Pedal Parts has a C100K dual with solder lugs.  I can scale the two 1K resistors up to 10K and the 47nF and 120nF down to 4.7nF and 12nF, respectively.  Same freq response and the impedances are reasonable.  BTW, I'm using A1M in place of the unobtanium D1M.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 27, 2019)

Yeah A and D are so close...probably why D tapers are unobtanium haha.

All I can find are aliexpress 9mm pots...would be a pain but doable with a couple rows of vero maybe. 

Have you thought of emailing VFE? He’s selling PCB and pot sets for discontinued pedals.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 27, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Actually, the A10K could be an option if the board were wired backwards so that clockwise rotation made the midrange bump go down in freq.  I checked Mammoth, their duals are A or B taper and are all solder lug.  If you found something different, please provide a link.  Guitar Pedal Parts has a C100K dual with solder lugs.  I can scale the two 1K resistors up to 10K and the 47nF and 120nF down to 4.7nF and 12nF, respectively.  Same freq response and the impedances are reasonable.  BTW, I'm using A1M in place of the unobtanium D1M.


Or stick two C10 wafers in in a dual pot? It is a pain in the butt but it works. You can email Peter he is a great guy not sure if he could help but he sold me some programmed PIC chips for some VFE builds for fairly cheap.





						Anti-Log (Reverse) - Rotary Potentiometer - Potentiometer / Variable Resistors
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 28, 2019)

I reached out to Peter Rutter, I'll see what he says and report back.  
Thanks for the link to Tayda, I saw the C100K dual, but it has a splined shaft.  I'm ordering the C100K dual from Pedal Parts Plus (I misspoke in my previous post when I said "Guitar Pedal Parts").  I should have something to show off in the Build Reports in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lobo da Mata (Aug 1, 2019)

I saw at Tayda.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 1, 2019)

Peter Rutter emailed me today.  He has some spare C10K duals to sell me.  Sweet!


----------

